# 2613 Software and Applications Programmers EOI Tracking



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey all,

This thread is for all of us who applied under a 2613 occupation and is waiting for their invitations.

Join in and let's do this waiting game together! :welcome::boxing:


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

___________________________________________________ _ _______
Skilled - Subclass 190 | Developer Programmer - 261312

14/02/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
19/02/2015 - ACS +ve Outcome
01/05/2015 - IELTS Results (L-6, R-7, W-6.5, S-6 | Overall - 6.5)
08/05/2015 - EOI Submitted for NSW with 55 pts + 5 pts(State Nomination)

Next Steps (Hope)
XX/09/2015 - NSW Invite | :crutch:
XX/09/2015 - Application for NSW nomination submitted | :crutch:
XX/10/2015 - SkillSelect Invitation to apply for 190 visa | :crutch:
XX/10/2015 - 190 visa application to DIBP | :crutch:
XX/XX/2016 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded | :crutch:
XX/XX/2016 - Case officer assigned
XX/XX/2016 - Visa Grant | :crutch: _


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

Good luck to you! BTW why did you only apply for NSW sponsorship? why not all states?



kaivalya said:


> ___________________________________________________ _ _______
> Skilled - Subclass 190 | Developer Programmer - 261312
> 
> 14/02/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
> ...


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

babytux said:


> Good luck to you! BTW why did you only apply for NSW sponsorship? why not all states?


Currently only NSW is sponsoring for IELTS score 6 and above. The requirement for VICTORIA is 7 and above. And leaving NSW and VICTORIA there are no IT opportunities elsewhere. Therefore only NSW.


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

kaivalya said:


> Currently only NSW is sponsoring for IELTS score 6 and above. The requirement for VICTORIA is 7 and above. And leaving NSW and VICTORIA there are no IT opportunities elsewhere. Therefore only NSW.


Well, Brisbane has a good number of IT jobs. But then again I don't think QLD is sponsoring IT folks.

Good luck again!


----------



## aus_az (Aug 4, 2015)

*261311 chances with 65 points?*

If you file EOI in August, what are the chances of receiving an invitation this September, with 65 points for Analyst Programmer - 261311?


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

aus_az said:


> If you file EOI in August, what are the chances of receiving an invitation this September, with 65 points for Analyst Programmer - 261311?


I think the chances are pretty good. Most probably all 65pointers will receive an invite in the Sep 5 round.

What's your timeline?


----------



## aus_az (Aug 4, 2015)

Here's my timeline:
19th Aug, 2015 - ACS Submitted
26th Aug, 2015 - PTE scores received L82,R82,S70,W90
27th Aug, 2015 - +vs ACS assessment received
27th Aug, 2015 - EOI Submited


----------



## shah11 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello,

Just updated my EOI today for 189 with 60 points. 261312 - Devloper Programmer
I had applied for SA regional sponsorship earlier, on 17th July 2015.

Waiting for invitation 

By the way, how can I create a signature?


----------



## psirimalla (Jun 29, 2009)

*my details*

261312 
Applied June 23rd 2015 with 60 points for 189


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

You can edit your signature by going here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

psirimalla said:


> 261312
> Applied June 23rd 2015 with 60 points for 189


Did you apply for 190 as well? It will increase your chances of receiving an invite sooner than later.


----------



## shah11 (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks a lot


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

Submitted EOI under 189 on Aug-27-2015, with 55 points and 5 for NSW state sponsorship. Will become 60 + 5 points on Oct-01-2015, as ACS letter says skilled work experience starts after Sep-2007 which means shifted to next bracket of 15 points in October. So also planned to submit EOI under 189 in Oct-2015.


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

myasirma said:


> Submitted EOI under 189 on Aug-27-2015, with 55 points and 5 for NSW state sponsorship. Will become 60 + 5 points on Oct-01-2015, as ACS letter says skilled work experience starts after Sep-2007 which means shifted to next bracket of 15 points in October. So also planned to submit EOI under 189 in Oct-2015.


Hey! welcome to the thread. I am not sure if you have to submit a new EOI, given that the existing one should keep track of your employment (if you indicated your last job is ongoing) and automatically award you the 15 points when you meet the requirements.

You can see for your self if this happens or not by logging in to the system and having a look at your EOI score after Oct. Anyways keep us updated and good luck!


----------



## vikaslanjewar (Jul 9, 2015)

kaivalya said:


> ___________________________________________________ _ _______
> Skilled - Subclass 190 | Developer Programmer - 261312
> 
> 14/02/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
> ...



I have the same case. 
EOI Submitted for NSW with 55 pts + 5 pts(State Nomination)

Hope to get result though it takes long :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vikaslanjewar (Jul 9, 2015)

01/06/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
15/06/2015 - ACS +ve 
27/08/2015 - PTE Results (Competent)
27/08/2015 - EOI Submitted for NSW visa 190 with 55 pts + 5 pts(State Nomination)

what are the chances of getting invitation for NSW in Sept? anyone has any idea?


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

Quoting murtza4u



> Attention Software & Application Programmers (2613)
> 
> I have worked and prepared a sheet for backlog clearance history for Software & Application Programmers (2613) . Where I have calculated in how many days, how much backlog cleared for 60 and 65 pointers and when occupation ceiling occurred and when there was no backlog for all invitation rounds. This is for fellows who are waiting for Invitation so that they can see the trend and predict for their chances.
> 
> ...


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

vikaslanjewar said:


> 01/06/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
> 15/06/2015 - ACS +ve
> 27/08/2015 - PTE Results (Competent)
> 27/08/2015 - EOI Submitted for NSW visa 190 with 55 pts + 5 pts(State Nomination)
> ...


Not really sure mate. ASFAIK NSW is yet to start sending out invites. They might do it in Sept. Search the forum and you should find more inof.


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

*Software & Application Programmers (2613) Backlog Clearance History*

Attention Software & Application Programmers (2613)

I have worked and prepared a sheet for backlog clearance history for Software & Application Programmers (2613) . Where I have calculated in how many days, how much backlog cleared for 60 and 65 pointers and when occupation ceiling occurred and when there was no backlog for all invitation rounds. This is for fellows who are waiting for Invitation so that they can see the trend and predict for their chances.

If anyone can suggest to improve this sheet. Kindly reply to this post with your suggestions.

Software & Application Programmers (2613) Backlog Clearance History


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey all, just a update. I got invited on the 7th Sep. What's going on with the rest of you guys?


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

231313 professional here. I have 60 points, and I didn't get an invite in the Sept 7 round. I didn't expect to, since based on the numbers from the Aug 3 round, the cut-off date was still April 2015 for 60-pointers. I'm still waiting for the Sept 7 figures so I can assess the waiting time for 60-pointers like me. I hope they cleared a good part of the 60-pointers backlog!

COngrats to everyone who was invited last Sept 7 and good luck to everyone else who is waiting!


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

murtza4u said:


> Attention Software & Application Programmers (2613)
> 
> I have worked and prepared a sheet for backlog clearance history for Software & Application Programmers (2613) . Where I have calculated in how many days, how much backlog cleared for 60 and 65 pointers and when occupation ceiling occurred and when there was no backlog for all invitation rounds. This is for fellows who are waiting for Invitation so that they can see the trend and predict for their chances.
> 
> ...


THanks for this! really helpful! But how did you know that the cutoff date in the Sept 7 rounds is May 2 2015? Was that just an estimate on your part?


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi Friends,

Subscribing to this thread....

Details in my signature.. 60 pointer for 189..


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

Appledeuce said:


> THanks for this! really helpful! But how did you know that the cutoff date in the Sept 7 rounds is May 2 2015? Was that just an estimate on your part?


It's probably an estimate. I don't think the department released the latest figures just yet.


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

@krish4aus @Appledeuce Good luck guys!


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

babytux said:


> It's probably an estimate. I don't think the department released the latest figures just yet.


Yes, you are correct. I have seen one person in the forum who received the invite dated as per your note. 
The official result will clear our understanding.


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

krish4aus said:


> Yes, you are correct. I have seen one person in the forum who received the invite dated as per your note.
> The official result will clear our understanding.


When did he submit his EOI?


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Any idea that when will be invited for the EOI submitted on 26 JUNE'15 with 60 Points?


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

babytux said:


> When did he submit his EOI?


Hi,

I guess it was early May'15. 2nd or 3rd.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

krish4aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I guess it was early May'15. 2nd or 3rd.


i saw one person got invite ,he submitted on 4th may.


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey guys how are we doing?


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

___________________________________________________ _ _______
Skilled - Subclass 190 | Developer Programmer - 261312

14/02/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
19/02/2015 - ACS +ve Outcome
01/05/2015 - IELTS Results (L-6, R-7, W-6.5, S-6 | Overall - 6.5)
08/05/2015 - EOI Submitted for NSW with 55 pts + 5 pts(State Nomination)

Next Steps (Hope)
XX/XX/2015 - NSW Invite | :crutch:
XX/XX/2015 - Application for NSW nomination submitted | :crutch:
XX/XX/2015 - SkillSelect Invitation to apply for 190 visa | :crutch:
XX/XX/2016 - 190 visa application to DIBP | :crutch:
XX/XX/2016 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded | :crutch:
XX/XX/2016 - Case officer assigned
XX/XX/2016 - Visa Grant | :crutch: _


----------



## Sn_Rafi (Jun 8, 2015)

Waiting finger crossed. 

18/May/2015 -- ACS Applied 
28/May/2015 -- ACS Result (Positive)
15/June/2015 -- PTE Academic (55+)
01/Aug/2015 -- EOI Submitted for NSW (65 points)
01/Aug/2015 -- EOI Submitted for 189 (60 points)


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi guys,

The results for Sept 7 invitation rounds are out. The cut-off date for 2613* professions is May 9. Based on this, the average waiting time is around 4 months. I have submitted my 189 EOI (60 points) on Aug 12, so fingers crossed, I will get an invite by December, latest by January.


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

We should update this thread
Current cut off is Dec 12th
Quota remaining is 820


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

Do anyone think there is still hope for 55+5 with competent english??????


----------



## Shantanu16 (Feb 1, 2016)

189 timeline - 261313 Software Engineer
30 Jan 2016 :- PTE (65+)
10th Feb 2016: ACS submitted 
18th Feb 2016: ACS +ve assessment
21th Feb 2016: EOI submitted 65points
Invitation : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

Sithi said:


> Do anyone think there is still hope for 55+5 with competent english??????


I think the best course of action would be to do PTE and get more marks. Good luck!


----------



## veeraa (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi Guys, Has anyone with 55 points got NSW invitation in this week?


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

Wondering how far they will clear the backlog in this FY with 820 quota left


----------



## veeraa (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi Guys, Has anyone with 55 points got NSW invitation in this week?


----------



## naushadqamar (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi , 

Friends Can I apply for multiple State nomination , Currently I have Submitted EOI for NSW .
I heared Victoria is responding faster than NSW.

Anyone have some information regarding this.?


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

Can't wait to see the update soon


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

dopost


----------



## egemens (Mar 18, 2016)

For fellow 60-pointers waiting for a 189 visa invite, I prepared a graph of days to invite vs. EOI date. You can find it here.

The data is from MyImmiTracker. I cannot thank them enough for creating a very useful resource.


----------



## abhijit.dpatel (Jun 18, 2016)

I have applied EOI for 261312 on 4th august 2016 with 65 points in 190.

When can I expect invitation?


----------



## abhijit.dpatel (Jun 18, 2016)

For 189 you can refer
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/edit?pref=2&pli=1#gid=0


----------



## Assafstud (Sep 24, 2016)

*waiting for invitation*

Hi all,

Age 25
IELTS 10 (7/7.5/7.5/7)
Studies 20
Experience 5
NSW nomination 5
Total 65 for nomination

Applied on 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
15/9 ACS
20/9 Approved
21/9 submitted eoi
waiting for the NSW invitation !!!

How long do you think it might take until I receive the invitation?

Thanks,
Assaf


----------



## aus_az (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi,

I had a few questions/doubts. Hopefully someone with experience can answer them.

Here’s my situation: I had initially submitted EOI on 27/08/2015 for ANZSCO Code 261311 (Analyst Programmer) with 65 points. I got an invite in the very next round 07/09/2015. However, due to some personal reasons I couldn’t apply for visa at that time. So, I suspended my EOI because I didn't want to get 2 invites and my EOI withdrawn. I reactivated my account today - 23/11/2016 but I’m down to 60 points now because of my age. Now here are my questions:

1) Will my EOI submitted date change to 23/11/2016?
2) What are my chances of getting an invite with 60 points? Should I try for state sponsorship? If yes, how is this different from 189?
3) My ACS result from 27/08/2015 show my experience as 6 years, 4 months. I will be completing 8 years of experience in April, 2017. Do I have to get a new ACS done, or will my experience will automatically be counted as 8 years in April? How does that process work? If it counts, that should give me additional 5 points making my score 65.

Thanks.


----------



## aus_az (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi,

I had a few questions/doubts. Hopefully someone with experience can answer them.

Here’s my situation: I had initially submitted EOI on 27/08/2015 for ANZSCO Code 261311 (Analyst Programmer) with 65 points. I got an invite in the very next round 07/09/2015. However, due to some personal reasons I couldn’t apply for visa at that time. So, I suspended my EOI because I didn't want to get 2 invites and my EOI withdrawn. I reactivated my account today - 23/11/2016 but I’m down to 60 points now because of my age. Now here are my questions:

1) Will my EOI submitted date change to 23/11/2016?
2) What are my chances of getting an invite with 60 points? Should I try for state sponsorship? If yes, how is this different from 189?
3) My ACS result from 27/08/2015 show my experience as 6 years, 4 months. I will be completing 8 years of experience in April, 2017. Do I have to get a new ACS done, or will my experience will automatically be counted as 8 years in April? How does that process work? If it counts, that should give me additional 5 points making my score 65.


----------

